# Yet Another Ebay Impulse buy



## usayit (May 7, 2008)

Just another late night impulse buy...... Well used but still in good condition.   Presenting yet another Argus brick in its new home in another person's collection...







btw.. taken with a Samsung GX-1L (Pentax *ist DL2 rebrand) with a 90mm f/2.5 tamron macro adaptall on a tripod of course.


----------



## alexkerhead (May 8, 2008)

Nice! I love that later C3 with the color on the wheels.

Now ya need a matchmatic. 

I will post some pics of mine with it's 100MM lens some time. 

Edit: You can actually put that shutter cock on the buffing wheel and make it look nice, even makes the camera look spiffier.


----------



## usayit (May 8, 2008)

Cool.. thanks for the advice.  I'll have to do that.

I did take a polishing cloth to spiffy up the dials, gearing, and lens body.  The years left a bit of oxidation and grime.

Woohoo. got another on the way.  Argus C-4 from Ebay... supposedly in working condition winning bid... $0.99 + 12 for shipping.  heheh


----------



## usayit (May 8, 2008)

btw.. were the two tone matchmatics original or just recovered?

oooOoooo  Just saw a nice Nikon S Rangefinder.... must not bid... must not bid.... it is over $20.  must not bid...


----------



## Mitica100 (May 8, 2008)

usayit said:


> oooOoooo Just saw a nice Nikon S Rangefinder.... must not bid... must not bid.... it is over $20. must not bid...


 
 Good luck w/that one...  It should get up around $350-500 by the end of the bidding. Get it for any less and you're my hero!:thumbup:


----------



## alexkerhead (May 8, 2008)

usayit said:


> btw.. were the two tone matchmatics original or just recovered?
> 
> oooOoooo  Just saw a nice Nikon S Rangefinder.... must not bid... must not bid.... it is over $20.  must not bid...



Added hotshoe and speed system on the matchmatic. They originally came with light meters that hooked onto the shoe, but mine didn't have a lightmeter with mine. 

Cool on the C-4, I love mine, and have both the early model and newer model.

Here is a pic of my newer one with the original flash unit.


----------



## usayit (May 8, 2008)

HEHEHEE

complete with vintage Bell rotary phone and manual typewriter..  love em


----------



## malkav41 (May 15, 2008)

That is a very nice C3 Colormatic you got. 

If you are interested in the year it was made, there is a site that has the info based off of the serial number. It covers all the Argus models. 

The site is here:http://www.photo.net/users/philster/Argus/DatingYourArgus.htm


----------



## usayit (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info..  I added it to the sticky thread for future reference.

My argus C4 arrived a couple days ago.  Seems to work and in ok shape.  Not bad for a 0.99+shipping ebay find.  I'll clean it up and post a picture of it in a few days.


----------

